# Window locks



## Bliksem (Oct 22, 2011)

Does anyone know where to find window locks in Dubai. I am shocked that no one seems to stock it.


----------



## surman (Sep 28, 2008)

surman said:


> Yes - you can get sliding window and door locks, and regular window locks, from Rentacrib (DOT ae), or from their online child safety store - shismoo (DOT com) .


BTW - the sliding window and door locks fit Jumeirah Beach Residence balcony doors.


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there ...I have got the locks fromThe mall of Dubai festival city...there are window locks and there are multipurpose locks tht u can put according to your adjustments on your windows and balcony ... I have put the lock on the balcony's sliding door ... If u want then I can send u a pic of that too  it's a good and a strong one....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

AK47 said:


> Dis veilig hier


Kids keep falling out windows and balconies. They should be required in all windows.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Kids keep falling out windows and balconies. They should be required in all windows.


You understood that  Who is your interpreter? or are you "twee talig?"


----------



## Bliksem (Oct 22, 2011)

sabeenmansoor said:


> Hi there ...I have got the locks fromThe mall of Dubai festival city...there are window locks and there are multipurpose locks tht u can put according to your adjustments on your windows and balcony ... I have put the lock on the balcony's sliding door ... If u want then I can send u a pic of that too  it's a good and a strong one....


A pic would be great thanks and the store name as well please.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Kids section in Ikea.


----------



## alisemhr (May 30, 2012)

Bliksem said:


> Does anyone know where to find window locks in Dubai. I am shocked that no one seems to stock it.


You can get jackloc window restrictors on line if you visit jackloc-arabia web site


----------



## szr (May 31, 2012)

try ace hardware


----------

